# Death Note



## Sheva07 (29 Novembre 2015)

Avete mai visto questo anime? Oppure avete mai letto il Manga? Io l'ho visto e lo trovo favoloso. Non è un anime per bambini, è serissimo e molto intricato. È solo per adulti. Secondo me offre un sacco di spunti sulla mente umana. Ma soprattutto lo trovo davvero profondo e geniale. 

Ho notato che spesso nelle vostre discussioni vi addentrate nei lati più complicati della mente umana. Ho pensato che consigliarvi questo anime fosse una bella idea, proprio per questo motivo. 

Trama presa da wikipedia

"La storia si incentra su Light Yagami, uno studente delle scuole superiori che trova un quaderno dai poteri soprannaturali chiamato Death Note, gettato sulla Terra dallo _shinigami_ Ryuk.  L'oggetto dona all'utilizzatore il potere di uccidere chiunque  semplicemente scrivendo il suo nome sul quaderno mentre ci si figura  mentalmente il volto. Light intende usare il Death Note per eliminare  tutti i criminali e creare un mondo dove non ci sia il male, ma i suoi  piani saranno contrastati dall'intervento di Elle, un famoso investigatore privato, chiamato ad indagare sul caso delle misteriose morti dei criminali."


Non so se sia la sezione giusta, se ho sbagliato mi scuso.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Novembre 2015)

Molto intrigante fino a quando c'è L.
I suoi successori non sono all'altezza.
Il protagonista alla fine sbarella incomprensibilmente.
Misa poi é un personaggio così triste...

Bella serie con qualche imperdonabile difetto.

(Secondo me, di genere affine, mirai nikki è meglio strutturato)

My two cents


----------



## Spot (29 Novembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Avete mai visto questo anime? Oppure avete mai letto il Manga? Io l'ho visto e lo trovo favoloso. Non è un anime per bambini, è serissimo e molto intricato. È solo per adulti. Secondo me offre un sacco di spunti sulla mente umana. Ma soprattutto lo trovo davvero profondo e geniale.
> 
> Ho notato che spesso nelle vostre discussioni vi addentrate nei lati più complicati della mente umana. Ho pensato che consigliarvi questo anime fosse una bella idea, proprio per questo motivo.
> 
> ...


Sezione sbagliata 
Ne abbiamo una apposita.

Comunque manga/anime molto interessante, quando uscì fece il boom di fan :up:
Personalmente ho visto solo l'anime fino alla morte di L (o poco dopo) e ho letto solo l'inizio del manga (non trovo proprio il tempo per leggerli).
Idea di fondo molto buona, gestione di trama e personaggi un po' troppo barocca per i miei gusti (anche se L e Misa sono davvero adorabili). Alla lunga perde di fluidità.



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Molto intrigante fino a quando c'è L.
> I suoi successori non sono all'altezza.
> Il protagonista alla fine sbarella incomprensibilmente.
> Misa poi é un personaggio così triste...
> ...


Mirai Nikki è fatto molto bene, vero.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2015)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Avete mai visto questo anime? Oppure avete mai letto il Manga? Io l'ho visto e lo trovo favoloso. Non è un anime per bambini, è serissimo e molto intricato. È solo per adulti. Secondo me offre un sacco di spunti sulla mente umana. Ma soprattutto lo trovo davvero profondo e geniale.
> 
> Ho notato che spesso nelle vostre discussioni vi addentrate nei lati più complicati della mente umana. Ho pensato che consigliarvi questo anime fosse una bella idea, proprio per questo motivo.
> 
> ...


Letto e riletto e visto e stravisto. Insieme a naruto e one piece uno dei migliori.


----------



## Ryoga74 (29 Novembre 2015)

Ma io mi sbatto per gestire l'angolo del fumetto e voi aprite e discutete in thread fuori sezione? [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29]


----------



## Sheva07 (30 Novembre 2015)

Io non sono un tipo da anime. Non li seguo. Ne ho seguiti 3 in tutti la mia vita: Dragon Ball, ma ero piccolo e come ogni bimbo l'ho amato alla follia. Death Note e Bleach che lo trovo fantastico. 

A me D.N. È piaciuto davvero tantissimo, anche se come tutti non ho amato la parte post morte di L. Però l'idea è stata davvero originale. Personalmente mi ha fatto ragionare un sacco dal lato umano. 



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma io mi sbatto per gestire l'angolo del fumetto e voi aprite e discutete in thread fuori sezione? [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29]


Mi scusi egregio. Abbia clemenza, sono nuovo del forum e non so ancora districarmi a dovere


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma io mi sbatto per gestire l'angolo del fumetto e voi aprite e discutete in thread fuori sezione? [emoji29] [emoji29] [emoji29]


dai su chè ho portato tutto nella giusta sezione 

bella l'idea di un 3d focalizzato su di un argomento solo, è meno dispersivo.   Bravo Sheva.


----------

